# [SOLVED] Need Help Setting Up Router!



## Tgrose48 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello, I just purchased a new modem/ router. It is an Actiontec GT784WN. When setting it up it could not automatically detect my ISP information. It asked for a username and password. I have no idea what my username and password is. It also asked if it was PPPoe or? I forget what the other options are. My ISP is Centurylink. I contacted them, but they said they do not deal with third party items. Please help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Need Help Setting Up Router!*

Hello,

See if this link helps.

You may also check out these How-To's videos.


----------



## Tgrose48 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Need Help Setting Up Router!*

I saw that while researching. That information is incomplete. I talked to the manufacturer and the problem is resolved.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know.

Glad all is sorted.


----------

